# Towing with Xtrail



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

I will be towing a Boler travel trailer which weighs approx 900 pounds. I've read that overdive should be off while towing a trailer. Is this recommended? As it does not indicate to do this in the manual. 
As well if this is true, what is the reason for this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

If you are on a long stretch of the Hwy. you can leave O/D on. As soon as you encounter hills or areas where you will be stopping fequently or slowing down turn it off. This will prevent the transmission from grabbing the final gear. 

This transmission has the tendency to shift up and down from 4th to 3rd while climbing steep hills. The less the transmission shifts while pulling the better.


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

This may be off topic but the Xtrail in Canada is rated for 2000 lbs. but in England and Australia it is rated for 2000Kg = 4400 lbs. What gives here? A 4 banger without a ladder frame shouldn't be able to tow > 4000lbs. Any comments?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ripasso said:


> This may be off topic but the Xtrail in Canada is rated for 2000 lbs. but in England and Australia it is rated for 2000Kg = 4400 lbs. What gives here? A 4 banger without a ladder frame shouldn't be able to tow > 4000lbs. Any comments?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael


The xtrail in Australia has more HP than the one in Canada (you guys have 123KW, ours is 132KW) with the 2006 model we now got, it is also rated at 123KW.

The 2000kg towing capacity is for a trailer with brakes! without brakes it can only pull 750kg safely.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> The xtrail in Australia has more HP than the one in Canada (you guys have 123KW, ours is 132KW) with the 2006 model we now got, it is also rated at 123KW.
> 
> The 2000kg towing capacity is for a trailer with brakes! without brakes it can only pull 750kg safely.



So 123kw is equal to 165hp? And am I correct in assuming Nm is torque or do I have this backwards. Could you please explain the difference.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> So 123kw is equal to 165hp? And am I correct in assuming Nm is torque or do I have this backwards. Could you please explain the difference.


You're correct.

Here is the relation between KW/HP and Nm/lb-ft

*
Horse power (hp) ---> Kilowatts (kW) 
hp x 0.7457 = kW

lbft to Nm (multiply by 1.3558)*

The 123KW or 165HP xtrail engine spec is as follows:

*
Engine 
QR25DE – 2.5-litre DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder engine
Horsepower – 165 HP @ 6000 rpm
Torque – 170 lb-ft @ 4000 rpm*

When I apply the above formula to these HP and lb-ft figures, I get the following:

*
123KW @ 6000 rpm
230Nm @ 4000 rpm (Torque)*

Our current Series I and II engine specs in Australia (Pre-2006 models) are:

*132KW @ 6000 rpm or 177HP
245Nm @ 4000 rpm Torque or 180 lb-ft*


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Ripasso said:


> This may be off topic but the Xtrail in Canada is rated for 2000 lbs. but in England and Australia it is rated for 2000Kg = 4400 lbs. What gives here? A 4 banger without a ladder frame shouldn't be able to tow > 4000lbs. Any comments?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael



Well the UK Xty can pull 2000Kg as I regularly pull up to this with my horsebox and horses behind me and it does it remarkably well for this class of 4x4, only really struggling on very steep hills (so I avoid these!!) - this is with a braked trailer.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> You're correct.
> 
> Here is the relation between KW/HP and Nm/lb-ft
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up for me. 

I wonder why we get hosed over here with less horsepower and torque?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> I wonder why we get hosed over here with less horsepower and torque?


Because Nissan Canada decided to be a head in the game and import an xtrail that is compliant with the tougher emission control standards that is coming to effect later this year, so they thought why import an xtrail with more power and then change later in the year to the one with a more restrictive system, therefore creating a gap between the two in the market and getting themselves into trouble with pricing... etc.

I think they have done the right thing.

In Australia the situation was different because the xtrail was launched here since 2001.

Now you see some disappointment on buyers faces when they sign the contract with the dealer for a 2006 xtrail only to find-out that it has 9KW or 12HP less power than a new 2005 model standing right next to it. Some dealers don't even bother telling customers about that major difference between the 2 models but some do.

Nissan Australia has used the strategy to mask that loss in power by offering other features and accessories as standard in the base model and so far this strategy seems to be working fine.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Trailer Hitch & Parking Sensors*

Will soon be having a trailer hitch installed on the X-T and I understand that the rear bumper facia has to be removed for the install of the hitch.

Also have a rear parking sensor system to install and understand that it's easier done with the rear bumper facia removed....so, I'll try to coordinate both at the same time.

Was wondering if there may be any "clearance" issues between the sensors and the trailer hitch ??

Comments from anyone who has both installed or any experience with the install would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and cheers = Roger


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I installed the "Hidden Hitch" on my X-trail Roger. It is probably the cleanest looking hitch available for the X-T. I picked mine up at Action in St. John's. Took me about an hour or two to install, but I was taking my time. The bottom of the bumper cover requires for a small rectangular notch to be cut into it to accept the hitch. I used a utility knife to cut mine, but a dremmel could do the trick as well.
I will try to find a pic to post.


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

*Towing Capacity - UK vs. the Colonies*



aussietrail said:


> You're correct.
> 
> Here is the relation between KW/HP and Nm/lb-ft
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. BUT, I am not sure 12 extra horses (kangaroos?) and + 10 lb-ft of twist is enough to double the towing capacity from 2000 lbs to 200kg. I would imagine the transmissions, differentials etc are all the same. Any other thoughts?

Ciao!

Michael


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*More Info.*



Xtrailguy said:


> I installed the "Hidden Hitch" on my X-trail Roger. It is probably the cleanest looking hitch available for the X-T. I picked mine up at Action in St. John's. Took me about an hour or two to install, but I was taking my time. The bottom of the bumper cover requires for a small rectangular notch to be cut into it to accept the hitch. I used a utility knife to cut mine, but a dremmel could do the trick as well.
> I will try to find a pic to post.


Thanks Scott.

Can you recall the approx. cost of the hitch ? And, where is "Action" located ? Is that the full name ?

Did you have much trouble taking the bumper off ?

Any info / comments appreciated.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Michael, everything is the same apart from those 12 kangaroos.

I guess Nissan Canada are being too cautious with their towing capacity limits to avoid any clutch claims that may result from incorrect type of towing.

The x-trail towing capacity is a global one and nearly everywhere else (including Japan) in states the same as Australia and UK

Nissan Canada website suggests that you shouldn't be towing a trailer that weighs over 454 kg (1000 lb) without brakes. In Australia it is 750Kg

This also depends on 2 factors:

1. The download capacity of the tow-ball
2. Your local towing regulations (each country has its own)

In regards to point one, the type of hitch nissan sells here has a tow ball with a download capacity of 1,500Kg

I'm not sure what type of hitch you guys have over there, but it could be the reason that you can tow less.

Apart from that I can only suggest that you import 12 Kangaroos from Australia and attach them to your exy if you wanna tow a tank


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Thanks Scott.
> 
> Did you have much trouble taking the bumper off ?
> 
> Cheers = Roger


Roger, it is very easy. There is a DIY Guide about that on the Aussie Forum. Check it out.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Jalal:

Not completely sure, but I think your tow bars down under use a 2" receiver.

The trailer hitch that's being used on X-Ts in Canada (most that I know of) uses a 1 1/4" tow bar. The hitch itself (and receiver) seem to sit higher up than the ones I've seen on the Australian site and we even have to cut a notch in the bumper facia to accommodate it.

I wonder if this might be part of the reason for the difference ??

Ours is a Class 1 hitch and uses a 1 7/8" ball.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Roger, it is very easy. There is a DIY Guide about that on the Aussie Forum. Check it out.


Thanks, mate - I'll check it out.

Cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger,

We use a 50mm type receiver.

Our tow bar is bolted to the chassis by 6 bolts under the bumper without any need to cut it.

The tow bar tongue itself is a removable type.

The locking shaft of the tongue is so strong that it is used for recovery and snatch operations safely.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Canada's Far East said:


> Thanks Scott.
> 
> Can you recall the approx. cost of the hitch ? And, where is "Action" located ? Is that the full name ?
> 
> ...


Action is located on O'Leary Ave. They are the same place that sells truck caps and accessories. I think the cost was up around $190-$200.
I puchased my trailer wiring kit there too, and they installed it for me in about 10 min. at a cost of $20. I think the wiring kit was $30.
At the time I had to order my hitch in, but my XT was one of the first sold in NL, so it was fairly new on the market then. I'm sure they carry some in their inventory now.

As for the bumper, it is not hard at all. Just some clips that have to be removed. Start with the screws behind the rear mud flaps first I think. Detailed instructions came with the Hidden hitch including diagrams.

I just elevated the rear of my X-trail first by backing it onto two of those small auto ramps which made the job easy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Roger,

Standard Auto Glass also sells the hidden hitch here in NS. Not sure if you have them over there? Are there any Canadian alternatives that don't require cutting the bumper?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Difference in towing capacity*



aussietrail said:


> Roger,
> 
> We use a 50mm type receiver.
> 
> ...


Jalal:

The 50 mm translates to 1.96850 inches (pretty well 2 ").

I also noted that yours is bolted - apparently from the underside.

The custom design of the Canadian version slides into the chassis rails (after removing bumper stops) and blots from side to side. 

Again the "thickness" of our application is considerably less at 31.75 mm.

I think your application is much "beefier" and "may" account for the increased capacity PLUS you got those 12 extra roos to help with the towing :woowoo:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

evjm said:


> Roger,
> 
> Standard Auto Glass also sells the hidden hitch here in NS. Not sure if you have them over there? Are there any Canadian alternatives that don't require cutting the bumper?


Firstly - thanks to Xtrailguy for the info which will help indeed. I'll check out Action on Tuesday (after the holiday).

evjm - we do have the Standard Auto Glass guys here (several locations), so I'll give them a try also. Thanks for the head's-up.

As far as I know, the "custom" design for the X-T which requires the bumper cut out is the only one available in Canada - and I think they're shipped in from the USA - I found several web sites in the US that supply them, but with the exchange and shipping added, it's just as cheap (if not cheaper) to source one in Canada. 

That being said, I do believe that any "reputable" trailer hitch install Company could custom fabricate one that would not require cutting the bumper facia - - similar to the ones that Jalal and the guys down under use. The up-side to that is (IMHO) that you would get a much more "substantial" hitch and be able to use a 2" receiver and ball......


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Canada's Far East said:


> That being said, I do believe that any "reputable" trailer hitch install Company could custom fabricate one that would not require cutting the bumper facia - - similar to the ones that Jalal and the guys down under use. The up-side to that is (IMHO) that you would get a much more "substantial" hitch and be able to use a 2" receiver and ball......


Your probably right Roger. Keep in mind that the cutting of the bumper cover is very minimal (perhaps a piece 1.5" x 2") and it is on the underside/back part of the cover.
You cannot see the cutting unless you are under the vehicle looking up. It is a very clean looking hitch compared to some I have seen on the net. As for using a larger hitch, I don't think it is necessary, since we can only tow up to 2000lbs anyways. A class 1 is fine for this.

I have towed my utility trailer with both snowmobiles and ATVs on it, and you can hardly notice you are towing it. I also tow my 1979 Lionel travel trailer, which has to be at least 2000 lbs., and the X-T tows it with ease.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is a pic of my Hidden Hitch:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the pic.

Looks like the black scuff plate goes back on (?) thereby making it a true "hidden" hitch. Is that correct ?

When the tow bar is out, is there room for a hitch cover ??

Action still does not have any inventory - 3 weeks to supply.

When one calls "Standard" Auto Glass here, the phone is answered by "Speedy" Auto Glass. They don't have any inventory either.

Cheers


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like I was lucky to get mine. It only took them a few days to order it in at the time. I guess demand has gone up.

Yes, the scuff plate/bumper cover hides the frame part of the hitch totally. The only thing you see is the small arm which is located between the receiver and hitch frame.

There is room for a hitch cover. I will get a pic or two with the tow bar in place.

Scott


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

More pics which better show the portion of the rear bumper which had to be notched to install the hitch.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, Scott.


----------

